# literki ś,ź,ą - giną, reszta jest

## bisz

Piszę sobie coś w edytorze kile (LaTeX) , i jest taki problem, że mam polskie litery, ale po zapisaniu, ą zmienia sie na s z ptaszkiem, ś zmienia sie na kwadracik a ź zmienia sie na jeszcze coś dziwnego. inne polskie są bez zmian, dlaczego tak się dzieje ?

----------

## dziadu

Tzn gdzie giną? W Kile, w pliku wynikowym LaTeXa (PDF, PS) czy u sąsiada?

----------

## bisz

w edytorze kile. gdy pisze z kodowaniem cp1250 tak sie dzieje, ale jak zmienie wszystkie opcją znajdz zamien wszystko i skompiluje do pdfa to są w nim te literki elegancko. niestety jak pisze w kodowaniu iso 8859-2 to po restarcie edytora, kopmilator wywala wiecej bledow niz mam znakow w pliku...

----------

## szybi

 *bisz wrote:*   

> niestety jak pisze w kodowaniu iso 8859-2 to po restarcie edytora, kopmilator wywala wiecej bledow niz mam znakow w pliku...

 

Może trzeba ustawić kodowanie, w jakim jest napisany dokument. Ja mam na przykład

```

\usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}

```

----------

